# Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder



## bombe20 (6. November 2017)

guten abend,
ich habe die möglichkeit das oben genannte schlauchboot zu erwerben, inkl. eines mercury 8ps zweiylinder zweitakt und 25l tank. boot und motor wurden wohl wenig genutzt.
da ich von booten und bootsmotoren keine ahnung habe wollte ich hier fragen, ob 700€ ein angemessener preis sind?
angedacht ist es, das boot zu nutzen um die kinder auf der saale herumzugondeln und natürlich zum angeln.

ich danke für eure einschätzungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

Ich habe noch nichts brauchbares von Jago  gesehen. 

Wichtig wäre,das es eine CE  Konformitätserklärung hat. In Dortmund bekommst du ein neues Aquaparx mit Händlergarantie ab 200 Euro, da bleibt noch gut was über für den Motor.

Wäre mir zu teuer, kann aber je nach Motor ok sein.


----------



## bombe20 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

CE ist laut typenschild vorhanden. kategorie D.
 danke für die rückmeldung.


----------



## afbaumgartner (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

Hoi Bombe,

ich hatte mir mal exakt so ein Gespann angeschaut.
Für den exakt gleichen Preis! 
Ich will es mal so sagen: Das Jago fand ich ein brauchbares Einsteigerboot. Die Verarbeitung war für den Preis ok. Es hat einen Luftkiel und Aluboden und kann m.E. schon ein bisschen was ab.
Lebenszeit würd ich sagen 5-10 Jahre, d.h. ich würde keines kaufen, das älter als drei Jahre ist.
Der Distributor Jago ist allerdings insolvent, d.h. Ersatzteile werden schwierig.
Ich suchte damals ein größeres Boot und ich ließ es bleiben.
Am Ende wurde es trotzdem nur 10cm größer (3,30 Fixkraft).
Ich würde es vom Motor abhängig machen.
8 PS Mercury Zweitakter Zweizylinder werden je nach Zustand und Region auch schon mal mit 700 € taxiert, aber auch mit 350, je nachdem...
Kommt also drauf an: Welches Baujahr, welcher Zustand?
Vorteil des Gespanns: Gibt das Jago irgendwann den Geist auf, holst du dir was mit 3,60-3,80 und kannst den Motor weiter nutzen...
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*



bombe20 schrieb:


> CE ist laut typenschild vorhanden. kategorie D.
> danke für die rückmeldung.



Das wäre mir zu wenig. Bei Auslieferung hat jedes Boot ein Dokument und bis vor einigen Monaten war eine Anmeldung ohne Dokument quasi nicht möglich.

Die Plakette allein war nicht genug.

Heute klappt die Anmeldung derzeitig ohne das Dokument vorzulegen, aber der Eigner ist in der Verantwortung.

Alles um die Konformitätserklärung wurde immer wieder anders gehandhabt, da würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Fidde (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*



Testudo schrieb:


> Heute klappt die Anmeldung derzeitig ohne das Dokument vorzulegen, aber der Eigner ist in der Verantwortung.



Echt jetzt? hast Du dazu was schriftliches?
Bei "meinem" WSA wollen sie die CE immer schriftlich. Beim ummelden geht`s evtl. noch ohne.

Was die Hersteller bzw. Vertriebler für die Neuausstellung der CE aufrufen, ist schon mehr als dreist!

Und zum Thema: Categorie D ist wirklich nicht doll für ein 320er! Qualitätsboote haben eigentlich in der Größe schon C. Selbst mein 270er Suzumar|kopfkrat


----------



## bombe20 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Ich würde es vom Motor abhängig machen.


baujahr und ungefähre laufleistung habe angefragt.

das mit der konformitätserklärung werde ich auch noch hinterfragen. das habe ich nicht gewußt. aber dafür ist ja ein forum da. #6
das boot hat auf den bildern eine nummer. ich gehe daher davon aus, dass es angemeldet war bzw. ist.

außerdem mache ich einen evtl. kauf auch davon abhängig, ob ich einen trockenen und abschließbaren platz in saalenähe finde, wo ich das boot in der saison unter die decke hängen könnte. aber da habe ich schon eine idee.

vielen dank für die bisherigen antworten.

edit: das boot hat angeblich ab kauf bisher zwei mal das wasser gesehen.

edit: der motor ist bj. 93, was ich bei einem zweitakter für unproblematisch halte. meine simson ist bj. 88 und läuft bei entsprechender pflege top.
der verkäufer merkte an, dass alle dichtungen, vergaser, kerzen, getriebe und getriebeöl erneuert sind.


----------



## Fidde (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

Hier mal als Beispiel.
http://www.wsa-minden.de/schifffahrt/sportschifffahrt/

Da steht ganz klar, dass die CE schriftlich sein muß.


----------



## Fidde (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

Oder ist das Boot schon älter als Bj. 06.98?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*



Fidde schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? hast Du dazu was schriftliches?
> Bei "meinem" WSA wollen sie die CE immer schriftlich. Beim ummelden geht`s evtl. noch ohne.
> 
> Was die Hersteller bzw. Vertriebler für die Neuausstellung der CE aufrufen, ist schon mehr als dreist!
> ...



Moin, steht hier:"  Bundesgesetzblatt 2016 Teil 1 Nr. 56 vom 2.12.16

Seite 2668-2679

Änderung der Kleinfahrzeugkennzeichnungsverordnung: §7 Abs 3 wird aufgehoben (das war das mit der Vorlagepflicht der CE).

Inkrafttreten am 6.12.16" und findet sich auch beim ADAC und auf den Seiten der WSA

Edition ok, WSA hat den Wortlaut wohl geändert. zwischenzeitlich war die Vorlage nicht erforderlich, aber der Besitz der Urkunde.


----------



## bombe20 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

nach zwei tagen bett hüten ich habe jetzt noch weitere informationen und fasse kurz zusammen:

motor:
mercury 8ps
zweitakt
zwei zylinder
bj.: 93
quasi generalüberholt

boot:
jago 3,20m
ce-norm: d
ca. 3 jahre alt
herstellerpapiere vorhanden
noch angemeldet

25l-tank + 3 schwimmwesten inkl.

aktueller kaufpreis: 750€
persönliche schallgrenze: 700€

der kauf wäre purer luxus, also kein muss!

ich würde mich, anhand der daten, um weitere einschätzungen freuen, ob der preis angemessen ist und ich evtl. in verhandlung treten kann.

vielen dank dafür.


----------



## allegoric (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

Ich persönlich würde keinen so alten Motor fahren wollen, weil einfach auf sehr vielen Gewässer entweder 4-Takt und / oder Bodenseezulassung erforderlich ist. Da habe ich noch gar nicht mit Lautstärke und Komfort bei der Bedienung angefangen
Den Preis hingegen finde ich i.O. für Schlauchi + Motor. Beim Schlauchi habe ich keine Bedenken, ich bin sehr lange einen Chinesen gefahren und der fährt vermutlich immernoch.

ich wüsste nur, dass man an dem Motor wieder stundenlang rumspielt, wenn der mal doch nicht so läuft wie es einem versprochen wurde und darauf hätte ich persönlich keine Lust. So ein Ding muss jederzeit zuverlässig laufen und da tue ich mich mit alten Vergasermotoren, die nicht elektrisch gezündet werden, schwer.


Edit: Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass du aus Halle kommst. Wenn man schon hier in der Gegend wohnt, dann muss man einfach den Geißeltalsee mitnehmen. Da ist die Saale ein Scheiß dagegen. Bei schönem Wetter und 0 Wind ist das das beste Gewässer weit und breit. Da darfste aber nicht mit 2-Takter! Wer in den Wassersport einsteigt, sollte das richtig tun, bezahlste sonst vielfach. Ich hätte auch keine Lust ständig das Gemisch anzurühren und das Gesiffe. Einfach Tankrüssel rein und gut. Reicht schon aus, wenn da mal ein Tropfen daneben geht. Mich würde es einfach nur nerven.


Edit 2: Ich habe damals auch mit Schlauchi angefangen. Und zwar war es bei mir ein Seacat in 3,20 oder 3,30m. Das Video dazu habe ich noch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8zyYmmh2v8&t=1s . Da dran habe ich Slipräder montiert (siehe Video und Link im Link), das ging ab wie Schmitz-Katze. Das Boot habe ich für 270 € gekauft und für 260€ verkauft (steigende Preise). Dazu einen gebrauchten Tohatsu-Motor in 5 PS für 650€. Der war keine 3 Jahre alt und schnurrte wie Esel. Der lief schon sauber und man kam auch gut voran. Alleine sogar in Gleitfahrt, das war richtig geil. Den konnte man noch auf 6 PS steigern. Das Kit hatte ich da (~30€), aber dann hatte ich schon meinen großen Kahn gekauft. Aber mit dem Boot hatte ich viel Spaß, aber auch viel Panik (z.B. Geißeltalsee) bei Windstärke 5 . Den Motor konnte ich auch wieder für 600€ verkaufen und der lief bombig. Jetzt bin ich bei 4m und 20 PS Aluboot gelandet. Das Upgrade bereue ich nicht, bin aber der Meinung, dass man klein anfangen sollte. Das machst du schon richtig. Nur Einschränken würde ich mich aufgrund des 2-Takters nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

Gegen einen Zweitakter,  auch wenn er alt ist,  hätte ich grundsätzlich nichts, wenn er gut gepflegt ist, oder professionell gewartet.

Wir haben selber einen uralten Mariner  5 PS gekauft, der war über 20 Jahre alt und original  verpackt.  Aber bei quasi generalüberholt, schwindet mein Vertrauen zunächst.

Eine professionelle Instandsetzung lohnt so gut wie nie und ein verbastelter  Motor wäre mein Albtraum.

Zumal sich sein Boot auch nicht vernünftig rudern läßt. Da wäre mir eine Anka lieber.


----------



## bombe20 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

@allegoric
mit zweitaktern und vergasern habe ich prinzipiell kein problem. auch mit dem mischen nicht. das mache ich für meine simson s51 auch ohne sauerei zu veranstalten.
den einwand, dass ein moderner viertakter wesentlich komfortabler und auch zuverlässiger ist, ist berechtigt und ich werde das in meine überlegung mit einfließen lassen. allerdings sprengt ein vergleichbarer viertakter mein budget. die vorstellung, die saale hochzurudern wegen motorproblemen, evtl. noch mit 1-2 kindern, ist schon unschön.
den geißeltalsee als neuling vorerst auszulassen, so attraktiv der auch ist, wäre für mich auch unproblematisch. zumal, wenn ich mich für einen kauf entscheiden sollte, ich erst mal gucken müßte, wie oft das ding übers jahr überhaupt ins wasser kommt.
dein video werde ich mir nachher mal ansehen.

@testudo
der begriff der "generalüberholung" stammt von mit. der besitzer schrieb mir, dass alle dichtungen erneuert wurden, das getriebeöl ist gewechselt, vergaser und kerzen auch. ob das getriebe auch neu ist, war aus der mail nicht so recht schlüssig.

schwere entscheidung. ich glaube, ich werde nächste woche mal einen vororttermin machen. für mich sind 700€ kein pappenstiel und ich will nichts überstürzen.

vielen dank auf jeden fall für eure meinungen.

weitere sind natürlich erwünscht.


----------



## allegoric (10. November 2017)

*AW: Jago Schlauchboot 3,20m + 8PS Außenborder*

Nimm das hier, da haste mehr davon: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-5ps-4-takt-motor-zubehoer/727022526-211-1704

Sollte dir der Motor doch zu klein sein, dann kannstn ja jederzeit für gutes Geld verkaufen. Den hatte ich auch, äußerst zuverlässig und robust. Das Schlauchi taucht auch überall auf. So wie das Ganze aussieht, ist das auch wenig genutzt.


----------

